# Puppy classes Paid off.



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

Im very sirprised and Happy  that the classes I took bandit to did pay off. I havent had a chance to try out his recall abilities until today, I took him to the dog park by my house, there was about 6 other dogs there, He did great, with 1 minor issue with a bigger dog tried to hold him down they showed their teeth, I took bandit a the owner of the akita took him and then after that they kinda were ok,
when he got nervous or anything he came right to me and sat by me for a minute then off again running and playing, it was fun to watch, then time to go he came to me right away!! I dont have a fenced in yard and theres a little dog that stays on a balcony in the house behind me, so he isnt very good about coming when i call here, maybe its because its home. he got to run and now hes happy and sleeping. so i can now go do somethings without worrying about him being bored for a little while.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

So glad puppy classes paid off for you! They really are so valuable. It's a shame more people don't recognize that. 

I will caution you and I'm sure others here will too; be very careful at the dog park. My GSD boy got ripped apart by and Akita at the dog park. Emergency surgery, staples, stiches, drains, etc. Now I only visit the park when it's empty and don't have to worry about other owners' out of control dogs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Kahrg4 said:


> So glad puppy classes paid off for you! They really are so valuable. It's a shame more people don't recognize that.
> 
> I will caution you and I'm sure others here will too; be very careful at the dog park. My GSD boy got ripped apart by and Akita at the dog park. Emergency surgery, staples, stiches, drains, etc. Now I only visit the park when it's empty and don't have to worry about other owners' out of control dogs.


So sorry! And that is the hard way to learn that lesson!

But to your point:
Leerburg | Dog Parks: Why They Are A Bad Idea


OP,your dog seems just find but a bad encounter or two and you could be here:
Three Dogs Who Shouldn’t Be at the Dog Park or Daycare | Robin Bennett

At the least if you see a dog that exhibits any of these three behaviours there is a good chance...trouble is on it's way!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

An Akita? Boy, you talk about a breed not suitable for dog parks.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

The stories are scary. I dont want anything bad happening to Bandit, Im getting a fence as soon as the weather breaks, maybe I just wont take him if there anymore. I wish i knew people who my puppy could play with theirs but I only know people who have bully dogs and think its ok and thats how dogs act. I dont think its how they act if there taught, I am glad bandit has enough confidence in me to protect him and thats why he sat by me, that makes me feel that im doing the right things with him.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

If Bandit has had all his shots consider enrolling in puppy classes. That's a great place to meet other dogs of a similar age and size to your own. Cafall met 2 of his favorite doggy buddies that way. We still have play dates for the 'three musketeers'.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

He just finshed adult one class. the dogs in his class were very small. Im going to go back for adult 2 and maybe we will find a compatable puppy to play with. He does enjoy it. He wants to play with my cats but they dont like him to much, He even brought his ball to a cat lol. once my fence gets in he can run his butt off, spring is what 30 days away..... Im in michigan and its super cold. so cold that 28 degrees today felt like a heat wave.


----------



## HappyFurKid (May 31, 2014)

Totally agree with the others about the dangers of dog parks! If every pet "parent" was responsible with their dogs, that would be a different story, but unfortunately that's just not the case. 

The other thing I thought I would mention is to be careful about only calling your dog to you when it's time to leave the park. As we all know, GSDs are super smart and if they figure out that being called to you means they are going to have to leave the fun park, you may find yourself in a game of keep-away and it can ruin a good recall.  Call him to you several times during the play time and reward or praise him each time. That way you're a little unpredictable as far as whether he's being called for praise/reward or that it's time to go. Take it for what it's worth. Glad you had fun!


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

thats good way to do it, thanks everyone for your inputs, they mean alot to me!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

You def. have to be careful about the dog parks, it is not for every dog.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

kelliewilson said:


> The stories are scary. I dont want anything bad happening to Bandit, Im getting a fence as soon as the weather breaks, maybe I just wont take him if there anymore. I wish i knew people who my puppy could play with theirs but I only know people who have bully dogs and think its ok and thats how dogs act. I dont think its how they act if there taught, I am glad bandit has enough confidence in me to protect him and thats why he sat by me, that makes me feel that im doing the right things with him.


You could also look around in your area and see if any of your local training centers offer socialization classes. Many will offer these classes as an alternative to dog parks where he can play with other puppies under the eye of a trainer who can regulate play as needed.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm about to enroll Ruger in some puppy classes. He gets his last round of shots on 3/1 and will be eligible to start them. Looking forward to it  Glad to hear they worked for you & Bandit! 

We have a few dog parks here, I've never been to them yet, but everyone recommends one of them, saying it's a great place and the people are usually responsible. If we do ever go, we've definitely learned about the potential dangers of them through experiences on here. I really would like to take him to the one with the large pond for swimming, since there's no tides like the creeks & beaches we frequent, but if we don't like what we see at the park, we'll find somewhere else for him


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sounds like Bandit is a great puppy! You want to keep him that way so do keep up with training and socialization. Best way to socialize is with known dogs that you know are safe. 

Use caution at the dog park if you chose to go. Just watch the environment carefully and be ready to leave if you see a bully dog or your dog is unsure. 

All of my dogs have been to the dog park off and on. I only go when at off times. Mayhem does not go at all. If you read that article she is #3. Very nervous there. It would foolish to keep taking here.


----------

